# Binance



## CrunkLord420 (Jun 26, 2018)

Binance, it's great. Love em, BNB for 50% off fees is a great gimmick, too.

Now, for the reason why I can't go to sleep: https://twitter.com/binance/status/1011429499114672128




https://twitter.com/cz_binance/status/1011472294365913089



https://support.binance.com/hc/en-us/articles/360005155491



https://support.binance.com/hc/en-us/articles/360005156431



https://twitter.com/BitMEXdotcom/status/1011556995323891713




Bitstamp vs. Binance (my Bitfinex chart is covered in shit)




I even had a stop-loss in place that I cancelled minutes before trading was supposed to resume because I didn't want some bot to take it out. Then they delayed it, depending on where the price goes that could screw me.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jun 26, 2018)

binance's best quality is speed and that they don't have a thousand different wallets/coins implements so transfers are actually pretty rapid. The mobile app is also good, I don't think many exchanges have their own apps or "good ones".

What still pisses me off about all exchanges is they never tell you profit/loss on your previous trades. You basically have to pull it out and do manual calculations which is gay and boring.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jun 26, 2018)

While reading twitter I saw this one double your coin scammer, and noticed the twitter account was registered back in November 2012 and only recently started posting again. Fucking what? https://archive.fo/VQKzj


----------



## Hell0 (Jun 26, 2018)

i dont trust crpyto currency, i have invest all my money in the waterslide industry. its a much safer investment


----------



## millais (Jun 26, 2018)

"FUNDOS ARE SAEFU"


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jun 26, 2018)

millais said:


> "FUNDOS ARE SAEFU"





BASED


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jul 17, 2018)

Binance's fucking website crashed in the middle of this insane candle we're having now. But the API is still running and active. Like what the actual fuck Binance.







EDIT: and it seems we're back, Binance was down for like 30 minutes. The annoying part is it didn't stop trading, people with valid API keys could keep trading. I tried to use some CLI scripts I wrote but my API keys were invalidated during the Syscoin thing.


----------



## LastOfTheMohicans (Jul 17, 2018)

So what you're saying is I should never actually use Binance's official front end to trade if I ever get into trading.

I should build a bot/client/frontend that just calls the API.

Ok.


----------



## unfathomable (Aug 9, 2018)

If you haven't heard of trade dash you should check it out.

Lets you trade on multiple exchanges from one GUI program. Binance and Bitstamp were the only two supported last time I checked. The devs are active on discord. I haven't used it in awhile.


----------

